# Anyone else using Tattoo 5004NK Modem?



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been experiencing quite a bit of problems with my Internet connection lately, and haven't really been able to resolve the issue with Globe. (They closed my ticket even though I told them it wasn't solved.)

Is anyone else out there using a Tattoo 5004NK Modem? If so, would you mind logging into your modem via your browser and taking a screen shot of what your modem's status page looks like? 

When I look at my own modem via the browser, the status screen keeps refreshing every two or three seconds, and I believe that some of the menu options on left hand of screen are no longer there. Just want to see how my modem looks compared to another one of the same type. 

I think that maybe my modem's firmware has been corrupted somehow. (Anyone else run into a problem where you periodically cannot ping your modem?)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Globe has engineering issue's and lack of bandwidth or?, waiting for them to come out and fix it was a long wait and the brand new unit would work 24 hrs and then stop working the WiFi modem would search the 3 towers near me and not lock on any certain tower. 

The customer service was horrible also, my cell phone was on the blink at the time and if you don't answer your phone they won't come out and close your ticket...LOL, I told the call center agent that my phone is not working and I couldn't buy a new one till next month, the call center agent kept telling me to listen for my cell phone to ring and she wouldn't back down, common sense makes no sense... ugh, the first 3 years was great and then I started having issue's like what you mention, the technicians that came out led me to believe that it was a problem with only me and anther person but I talked with several people and internet cafes, they all had the same issue.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Globe has engineering issue's and lack of bandwidth or?, waiting for them to come out and fix it was a long wait and the brand new unit would work 24 hrs and then stop working the WiFi modem would search the 3 towers near me and not lock on any certain tower.
> 
> The customer service was horrible also, my cell phone was on the blink at the time and if you don't answer your phone they won't come out and close your ticket...LOL, I told the call center agent that my phone is not working and I couldn't buy a new one till next month, the call center agent kept telling me to listen for my cell phone to ring and she wouldn't back down, common sense makes no sense... ugh, the first 3 years was great and then I started having issue's like what you mention, the technicians that came out led me to believe that it was a problem with only me and anther person but I talked with several people and internet cafes, they all had the same issue.


You know, and the funny thing is that the monthly fee for their Internet service isn't cheap, even by US standards. You would think that with the money that their raking in that they'd be able to buy some adequate equipment to take care of their customers?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Maxx62 said:


> You know, and the funny thing is that the monthly fee for their Internet service isn't cheap, even by US standards. You would think that with the money that their raking in that they'd be able to buy some adequate equipment to take care of their customers?


Customer Service and Logical thinking not invented yet. All they know/do is what they are told. A programmed robot could do the same job. Just my opinion based on observation and personal interaction with said Customer Service Representatives. Long term planning for the future may possibly go out as far as two weeks. 

Fred


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> You know, and the funny thing is that the monthly fee for their Internet service isn't cheap, even by US standards. You would think that with the money that their raking in that they'd be able to buy some adequate equipment to take care of their customers?


The problem is that if we upgrade our equipment we will lower our profit margin. That is the mentality. Instead of upgrading and getting better service then enroll more customers to increase the profit. This is why we must give a contractor 50% first and hope like h*ll we don't get the shaft. I just bought a Kolin Split AC unit they guy came by to estimate the install he said 14k WTF why so much? No I said. This AM I called the Kolin distributor asked what is the base price for AC installation? I understand the mount and additional hosing and wiring would cost extra. The response that is up to the installer. Bottom line is they got you coming and going. If you have someone else install it NO warranty.


----------

